# Princeton Fall 2012



## Alan Chang (Oct 18, 2011)

*LIVE RESULTS* will be up at http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=77. 

We're beginning to plan Princeton Fall 2012! It will take place at the Richardson Auditorium (same venue as 2011) on Saturday, September 22, 2012. Keep that date free!

Competition page
Facebook Event page

More information will follow.

Update (7/5): Registration is now open!

Update (8/13): T-shirt pre-orders!

Update (8/31): T-shirt preordering will close on Sunday, September 2, 11:59pm EST.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

Yaaay! This years competition was amazing. Can't wait for this one, although it is extremely early to announce it.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 18, 2011)

It's too early to announce but I'll still be going no matter what the date is.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I wish my parents let me go to faraway competitions like this...


----------



## pcuber (Oct 18, 2011)

I liked this year better then the last so i can say i will go.


----------



## Bob (Oct 19, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> I wish my parents let me go to faraway competitions like this...


 
Far away from New York? Is that a joke?


----------



## Alan Chang (Oct 20, 2011)

Back when I was in middle school, my parents didn't want to take me to the competitions at the San Francisco Exploratorium, and we lived in San Jose. >_<


----------



## Kian (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't imagine missing it.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bob said:


> Far away from New York? Is that a joke?


 
no, this is not a joke. "Faraway", to my parents, is at least an hour drive.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 29, 2011)

yay i cant wait! but it is pretty early to be announcing this competition, but i guess planning ahead is good!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 29, 2011)

This happened over a month ago, and it was called the 2012 competition? I can't tell if you're way ahead of yourself or not quite caught up.


----------



## Bob (Oct 29, 2011)

way ahead.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 29, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> This happened over a month ago, and it was called the 2012 competition? I can't tell if you're way ahead of yourself or not quite caught up.


 Is that what you're referring to?


Alan Chang said:


> It will take place at the Richardson Auditorium (same venue as 2011) on Saturday, September 22, *2011*.


----------



## Bob (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it's pretty clear from the rest of his post that that was a typo. The title says 2012. He called it Princeton Fall 2012, he says it's the same venue as 2011, and he announced this after the date of his typo.


----------



## Alan Chang (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for pointing out the typo. It's been fixed. (I made the same mistake in a bunch of other places too, including the Facebook event page I just put up, which you should check out!)


----------



## Vinny (Oct 29, 2011)

Possible 6x6-7x7?


----------



## macky (Nov 2, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> no, this is not a joke. "Faraway", to my parents, is at least an hour drive.



Establish now that you want to go, then be responsible enough so they'll let you go alone. An hour and a half by NJ Transit.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 3, 2011)

macky said:


> Establish now that you want to go, then be responsible enough so they'll let you go alone. An hour and a half by NJ Transit.


 
Do you think you'll attend, even though you aren't organizing?


----------



## Kian (Nov 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Do you think you'll attend, even though you aren't organizing?


 
I don't think macky knows where he's going to grad school next year yet.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 8, 2012)

*BUMP*

I live in Princeton, (i'll be a high school freshman when this competition occurs) yet i think it'll be awkward since i think most of the cubers there would be college students...


----------



## Bob (Feb 8, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> I live in Princeton, (i'll be a high school freshman when this competition occurs) yet i think it'll be awkward since i think most of the cubers there would be college students...


 
not quite...i think the median age will be in high school.


----------



## cparlette (Feb 8, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> I live in Princeton, (i'll be a high school freshman when this competition occurs) yet i think it'll be awkward since i think most of the cubers there would be college students...


 
I highly recommend that you go no matter what age you are or how fast you are. I didn't even look into going to the 2003 World Championships because I thought I was too slow, and I still regret to this day having that be my limiting factor. Cube competitions are relatively few and far between, so go to as many as you can if it's something you enjoy. If anything, I find that "older" cubers tend to think it's really cool when "younger" cubers show up and compete. Have fun!


----------



## Alan Chang (Jul 6, 2012)

Registration for the competition is now open!

http://union.cubingusa.com/princetonfall2012/register.php

I've kept the events and the pricing the same as last year's competition. I'll get to work on other competition-related tasks during the next few days. (Can't believe it's only ~2.5 months away!)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 6, 2012)

that's a lot of money for registration @[email protected]


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 6, 2012)

What happens if I register but cannot make it to the competition? I will be starting my freshman year at UCONN and I do not know what my schedule will be like. Also, I have only been cubing for about four months and have not been to a competition before.

Also... what will be there for food and refreshments because I am diabetic. I know it says Lunch on the schedule but does anybody know anymore specifics?


----------



## Bob (Jul 6, 2012)

NoHacer said:


> What happens if I register but cannot make it to the competition? I will be starting my freshman year at UCONN and I do not know what my schedule will be like. Also, I have only been cubing for about four months and have not been to a competition before.



Registration fees are non-refundable. Either register later or run the risk of losing your money.


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Alan Chang (Jul 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> Registration fees are non-refundable. Either register later or run the risk of losing your money.



Actually, competitors will be paying on the day of the competition. If you register but later realize that you cannot go, please let me know so I can take you off the registration. (Otherwise, we'll be calling your name all day long at the competition during all the events you signed up for!)



NoHacer said:


> Also... what will be there for food and refreshments because I am diabetic. I know it says Lunch on the schedule but does anybody know anymore specifics?



The lunch from 11:30 to 12:30 is actually a break scheduled for people to go out and buy food to eat. We're not planning to provide lunch for everyone. (Sorry!)


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for answering both my questions. I'll register later because I'll probably forget to let you know if I can't make it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2012)

This competition (and the day) always seems to be a fail for me, pre comp, during comp, and after comp. I'll probably not be coming this year.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope this isn't on the same day as my orchestra audition... The Princeton competitions always are.

Plus, it's 3 days near my birthday.

Yay BLD and Magics <3 AND YES SWQEER-ONE <----best puzzle ever


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll be definitely going to this.


----------



## Owen (Aug 7, 2012)

Should I go?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 8, 2012)

And... I can't go because of my audition. Why do all the Princeton competitions have to be that way?


----------



## yoruichi (Aug 8, 2012)

yay for comps 50 feet from my dorm


----------



## Czery (Aug 8, 2012)

yoruichi said:


> yay for comps 50 feet from my dorm



I hope that means you're going.
I remember last time you came you played starcraft instead of practicing for blind. >.> 

Things to do:
sub 20 sq 1
spam y perms
buy a master magic before it's too late


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 8, 2012)

Owen said:


> Should I go?



yes


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 8, 2012)

I will probably be attending. Going to work on that pyraminx average. >_>


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 14, 2012)

*T-shirt pre-ordering!*

Hi everyone! 

A quick update: some Princeton Cube Club members have been working hard on t-shirt designs, so we'll have t-shirts to sell at the competition!







If you would like to pre-order a t-shirt, please fill out the form below.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEFMWHdjRXZmeERoc1ZwblpHM3JfdFE6MQ#gid=0

This will help give us an idea of how many shirts to order. Also, pre-ordering guarantees that you will be able to buy a shirt. (Last year we sold shirts too, but we ran out of sizes people wanted pretty quickly.)

Right now, it seems that we will be selling the shirts at the competition for $20. However, if you pre-order, we'll give you a discounted price of $17. (Since the price of the shirts will depend on how many we order, these prices may go down if we end up ordering a lot!)

*Edit:* We've decided on a design!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Aug 14, 2012)

The cube design is neat, but the font at the top is as boring as you can possibly get. Anything would be an improvement.

Adding the date at the bottom would be the third time 2012 appears on the front. It's a bit excessive.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm there!


----------



## Czery (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you going to sell posters like last year?


----------



## Thepuzzlesolver (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll most likely be going, but tough cut-offs, well at least for me....


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 14, 2012)

My dad also suggested selling t-shirts at my competition. If you guys sell a decent amount I might pick up the idea


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 15, 2012)

*Edit:* This post isn't relevant anymore, because we've decided on a t-shirt design.


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 15, 2012)

Czery said:


> Are you going to sell posters like last year?



Yes, we're planning to!  And thanks for the reminder! I need to submit a design request soon.



MirzaCubing said:


> My dad also suggested selling t-shirts at my competition. If you guys sell a decent amount I might pick up the idea



Yeah, I think t-shirts sounds like a nice way to remember the competitions. We'll see how well we sell them at this competition.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

i love the new design


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 19, 2012)

i can't do some of my solves earlier in the competition, right? because my audition starts at 1:00, so i'm wondering if i could finish up my solves before that.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Aug 19, 2012)

Bravo, Alan. Big improvement on the design!


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 19, 2012)

KCuber said:


> i love the new design





CoryThigpen said:


> Bravo, Alan. Big improvement on the design!



Yay, I'm glad you guys like it!  

But I can't take any credit. During the competition, you should find Jessica and Caden and tell them that they made an awesome t-shirt design!  



brandbest1 said:


> i can't do some of my solves earlier in the competition, right? because my audition starts at 1:00, so i'm wondering if i could finish up my solves before that.



WCA regulations (9l) states: "All competitors must compete in each round during the same time frame."

You'll still be able to compete in all the events taking place before 1pm, but we won't be able to let you do a round before everyone else. (Sorry!)


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 19, 2012)

Alan Chang said:


> WCA regulations (9l) states: "All competitors must compete in each round during the same time frame."
> 
> You'll still be able to compete in all the events taking place before 1pm, but we won't be able to let you do a round before everyone else. (Sorry!)



That regulation isn't followed at large comps, so why follow it at all?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 19, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> That regulation isn't followed at large comps, so why follow it at all?



Let's see.

-It is followed at US Nationals. The timeframe extends from the beginning of the judges' round to the end of the regular round.

-The only reason we extend the timeframe like that is so that we can have the size staff we need to run a big competition like that. Not so that we can go off and gamble when we feel like it, or stupid reasons like that.

-Alan is the organizer, and he is under no obligation whatsoever to go out of his way to allow Brandon to compete early. He is defining the time frame of the rounds as they are listed on the schedule. It's significantly easier to deal with that way.

-Bob is the delegate, and he can override Alan if he does not think Alan is following the letter or spirit of the regulations.

If you've got a better suggestion for how US Nationals should be run to follow your view of that regulation, then by all means let us know. But we've taken years to come up with a system that allows us to have 50+ staff members free to judge and scramble on Friday. Don't assume we're just haphazardly throwing out regulations for our own benefit, and that that should be an invitation for all other organizers to do so as well.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh well. If I do go, at least I get to compete in sqweer-1 and magics.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 19, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Let's see.
> 
> -It is followed at US Nationals. The timeframe extends from the beginning of the judges' round to the end of the regular round.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. So just extend the time frames. Big comps warrant a change in this particular regulation.


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 24, 2012)

We've finalized a t-shirt design. We'll have the place and date on the bottom (with "September 22" instead of "September 22, 2012"), and we'll use the different fonts for "Princeton Fall 2012." The original post has been updated.



yoruichi said:


> yay for comps 50 feet from my dorm



Alex, I think you just volunteered your room to be used as storage the night before the competition! Haha, would that be okay with you?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2012)

Blah, why is this competition so expensive?


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 28, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Blah, why is this competition so expensive?



You get what you pay for.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 28, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Blah, why is this competition so expensive?



Blah, my registration is going to cost $31. I should probably remove some events...

Off topic: Where in NYC are you? I live in Manhattan


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> You get what you pay for.



Er, if you say so.  I remember I paid $2 for all the side events at US Open 2007. 



cityzach said:


> Blah, my registration is going to cost $31. I should probably remove some events...
> 
> Off topic: Where in NYC are you? I live in Manhattan



If you want to be as nondescript as that, I too live in Manhattan.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> If you want to be as nondescript as that, I too live in Manhattan.



Dang, you should've came to our meetup in NYC.



Hopefully I will be sub-20 at Square-1 before Princeton.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 29, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> If you want to be as nondescript as that, I too live in Manhattan.




Well, I didn't even know if you lived in Manhattan so I thought being more specific wouldn't make a difference 
I live on the upper west side of Manhattan.
This is getting off topic though


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 29, 2012)

Czery said:


> Things to do:
> sub 20 sq 1





brandbest1 said:


> Hopefully I will be sub-20 at Square-1 before Princeton.



http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/293/590/6f6.gif


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 31, 2012)

Czery said:


> Things to do:
> sub 20 sq 1





brandbest1 said:


> Hopefully I will be sub-20 at Square-1 before Princeton.



Thing to do:
Remember how to solve a sq-1


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 31, 2012)

T-shirt preordering (see this post) will close on *Sunday, September 2, 11:59pm EST*. I'll place the orders for t-shirts soon after that, and then both the t-shirts and I will be on our way to Princeton.


----------



## Alan Chang (Sep 10, 2012)

Registration closes on *Saturday 9/15, 11:59pm EST*. Be sure to register before then! You can still register on the day of the competition, but the fees will be higher.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Arghhh, why can't this competition be today? I have a 4-day holiday weekend!
I insist that Princeton 2013 be a week before the intended date.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Arghhh, why can't this competition be today? I have a 4-day holiday weekend!
> I insist that Princeton 2013 be a week before the intended date.



This.
I have that 4 day weekend also, obviously


----------



## Bob (Sep 15, 2012)

cityzach said:


> This.
> I have that 4 day weekend also, obviously



me too


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 16, 2012)

Goal: first BLD solve, DON'T DNF!!!

Fact: I have DNFed my first solve at every competition I've been to.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Goal: first BLD solve, DON'T DNF!!!
> 
> Fact: I have DNFed my first solve at every competition I've been to.



Fact: I have DNFed every blindsolve I've attempted in competition.
Goal: Success.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 16, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Fact: I have DNFed every blindsolve I've attempted in competition.
> Goal: Success.



Fact: I need better square-1 stats.

Goal: Convince my parents to go to this comp.


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 16, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Goal: first BLD solve, DON'T DNF!!!
> 
> Fact: I have DNFed my first solve at every competition I've been to.



lol, my first ever bld attempt at a comp was a success...
And my success rate in competition is 66.7%


----------



## Kian (Sep 16, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> lol, my first ever bld attempt at a comp was a success...
> And my success rate in competition is 66.7%



I, too, got my first attempt. I then had 13 failures in a row.


----------



## Czery (Sep 18, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Goal: Convince my parents to go to this comp.



You should really come otherwise I'll be the only sq1 enthusiast that goes!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 18, 2012)

Czery said:


> You should really come otherwise I'll be the only sq1 enthusiast that goes!


Not at all! I freaking love sq1!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 18, 2012)

Kian said:


> I, too, got my first attempt. I then had 13 failures in a row.



I got my 3rd attempt at my first comp but we all know how my bld record is


----------



## cityzach (Sep 18, 2012)

Time for goals I guess:
2x2: Don't fail
3x3: sub 10 single
4x4: Sub 58 avg
5x5: sub 1:50 avg
Magic: 1st place
Master Magic: 1st place
Pyraminx: sub 8 average
OH: sub 26 average
BLD: Success.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 18, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> I got my 3rd attempt at my first comp but we all know how my bld record is



Oh wow. I'm trending the same way:
Harvard Spring: DNF, DNF, DNF
Yale Spring: DNF, 2:11, 1:57
Captain's Cove: BLD cancelled
Dixon 2012: DNF, 1:23, DNF
SJC Summer: DNF, 1:24, 1:02
Yale Fall: DNF, DNF, DNF
Total: 5/15


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know if I already posted my goals for this comp... I looked but couldn't find it.

2x2: don't care
3x3: make it to finals(a bit of a stretch) or sub-11/sub-14
4x4: sub-55/sub-1
5x5:sub-2/sub-2:20
OH:sub-20/sub-25
BLD:success
Pyra: sub-9 avg


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 18, 2012)

3rd on psych sheet for 3x3...

I better not fail again.

Goal:

Place in 2x2, 3x3, or OH.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Czery said:


> You should really come otherwise I'll be the only sq1 enthusiast that goes!



I think my parents said no 

EDIT: scratch that, because of my birthday, my parents are letting me go to this comp. Only competing in 3x3, 2x2, square1 and magics though.

EDIT 2: Not doing magics cuz i suck now . 

Goals:
3x3: don't fail
2x2: sub-4
square-1: podium and sub-25


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 18, 2012)

GOALS!!!
2x2: lol single, sub-5
3x3: sub-14, sub-16
4x4: sub-1:20, sub-1:25 (cutoff!)
BLD: sub-3
Pyraminx: sub-6, sub-7
Clock: sub-20, low-20s
Sq-1: mid-30s, sub-45
FMC: sub-50
magics: lol


----------



## cityzach (Sep 18, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> EDIT 2: Not doing magics cuz i suck now .



????????????????????


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Sep 18, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I think my parents said no
> 
> EDIT: scratch that, because of my birthday, my parents are letting me go to this comp. Only competing in 3x3, 2x2, square1 and magics though.
> 
> ...


I remember you being really good at magic...
Well I sold all of my magics (for like a 400% profit lol) and now all i have left is a broke GH magic


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 18, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I remember you being really good at magic...
> Well I sold all of my magics (for like a 400% profit lol) and now all i have left is a broke GH magic



Haven't praticed in ages, too many DNF's now.
Besides, I really don't care about magic NAR now. Now I need square-1 NAR (which is far from my reach)


----------



## Czery (Sep 18, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Haven't praticed in ages, too many DNF's now.
> Besides, I really don't care about magic NAR now. Now I need square-1 NAR (which is far from my reach)



I think you were closer to magic NAR...

Now it's time to hope for five parity skips in a row along with several EP skips and easy shapes which will probably be true 'cuz Princeton always has easy sq1 scrambles.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Czery said:


> I think you were closer to magic NAR...
> 
> Now it's time to hope for five parity skips in a row along with several EP skips and easy shapes which will probably be true 'cuz Princeton always has easy sq1 scrambles.



Yay  And first place is already taken by Takao.


----------



## Czery (Sep 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Yay  And first place is already taken by Takao.



Hey man. You never know...

Dan Cohen may show up at any moment!

I'm also feeling pretty lucky this week.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Czery said:


> Hey man. You never know...
> 
> Dan Cohen may show up at any moment!
> 
> I'm also feeling pretty lucky this week.



Shoot, no podium for me then. Hoping for sub-17 single then.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been out of cubing for a while, (and probably will be for quite some time) because of school work. (Man, high school is HARD)
I live in the Princeton area (i go to Princeton High School), and i registered, just wondering if i should go or not, as my 2nd and last competition.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 21, 2012)

Czery said:


> Dan Cohen may show up at any moment!



not a chance.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Sep 21, 2012)

On my way to Princetonhttp://bit.ly/uWlHRH


----------



## Alan Chang (Sep 22, 2012)

See you all tomorrow! (Currently working with other staff on some last minute things. )

Live results will be up at http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=77.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 22, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> I've been out of cubing for a while, (and probably will be for quite some time) because of school work. (Man, high school is HARD)
> I live in the Princeton area (i go to Princeton High School), and i registered, just wondering if i should go or not, as my 2nd and last competition.



You should just come, it's just for fun anyway


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats on getting NAR for magic average Brandbest!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 22, 2012)

Good job Brandon, keeping up the tradition of having magic avg NAR with a worst solve/best solve ratio that is greater than 3!


----------



## Applecow (Sep 22, 2012)

congrats to Noahaha for his 47.88


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 22, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Congrats on getting NAR for magic average Brandbest!





PatrickJameson said:


> Good job Brandon, keeping up the tradition of having magic avg NAR with a worst solve/best solve ratio that is greater than 3!



Thanks guys 



Applecow said:


> congrats to Noahaha for his 47.88



I wish I stayed to see it


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 22, 2012)

STOP CUBING LUCAS ETTER


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 22, 2012)

Brandon did anyone film your nar average?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 22, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Yeah, but I don't know if I should put it up or not.


Why wouldn't you?


----------



## cityzach (Sep 22, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Well, I was extremely close to having lost NAR. There was suspicion about if my hands were flat or not, but Bob was kind of watching so...



Yeah, there was some debate on one of the solves, but Bob let him slide.
Since Bob let him slide, it's probably safe to upload


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 22, 2012)

UPLOAD IT its fine if Bob was ok with it and also its the NAR!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2012)

You should have either claimed that you didn't get it on video, or upload the video.
Now that you've said something and have even expressed your personal doubts, people will inquire for verification.


----------



## Czery (Sep 23, 2012)

Great competition!
I had lots of fun. 

Got my first official blind solve. 
Missed 3x3 final round by one rank.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Czery said:


> Great competition!
> I had lots of fun.
> 
> Got my first official blind solve.
> Missed 3x3 final round by one rank.



Congrats at beating me at square-1! XD


----------



## Mikel (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats to Zach Goldman for not only getting his first 3x3 BLD success, but his first three 3x3 BLD successes


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Congrats to Zach Goldman for not only getting his first 3x3 BLD success, but his first three 3x3 BLD successes



Thanks a lot man! I wish so surprised haha.
I attempted to film them, but my camera shut off in the middle of the solve all 3 times. Stupid camera -__-


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Thanks a lot man! I wish so surprised haha.
> I attempted to film them, but my camera shut off in the middle of the solve all 3 times. Stupid camera -__-



That's why you have your handy dandy cameraman. lol that sounded so weird.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> That's why you have your handy dandy cameraman. lol that sounded so weird.



But even if I had a camera man the camera would have shut off. My camera just does that sometimes


----------



## Czery (Sep 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Congrats at beating me at square-1! XD



Congrats for winning magic NAR! 

But seriously, I got real lucky on those solves.


----------



## Alan Chang (Sep 23, 2012)

I sent this out as an email to everyone but I'll post it here as well.

---

Hi Princeton Fall 2012 competitors!

Thank you all for coming and making the competition so wonderful. This was a super awesome experience for me! It was my first competition, and I think it went really well!  I hope you all had a lot of fun played with a lot of puzzles, met a lot of people, and had great solves. I had a super awesome time and I'm sure the rest of the staff and volunteers did too! I'd like to let you all know some things:

*Results.* The results are not up officially on the WCA website yet. That might take a few days. (I need the help of some staff to finalize some things, but they need tomorrow to catch up on school work.) So for now, please view the results at http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=77. In fact, let us know if you see any mistakes!

*Survey.* So, just like the last two years, we're sending out a survey so that we can run better competitions for you guys in the future! Please take a moment to fill out a survey:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dER2VlZ0NW5RR0YyNkViN1B3NHUtX1E6MA#gid=0

*Lost and found.* We have someone's tiled megaminx. If you are missing a megaminx, please let me know. If you missing anything else, or accidentally picked up anything that wasn't yours, please let me know.

*Pictures.* If you have any nice pictures you would like to share, please send them to me! (Or send me a link where I can view the pictures.) When we find time, we might try and improve our slideshow on our club website: princeton.edu/~cubeclub

*Next Princeton competition.* We're looking into something for the spring. Nothing planned yet, but we'll let you know!

Thanks again!

Alan


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Sep 23, 2012)

Had fun at the competition.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Czery said:


> Congrats for winning magic NAR!
> 
> But seriously, I got real lucky on those solves.



Now you're 26th in the world for square-1 average! 
I'm now 101 in the world for square-1. 

2x2- it was okay
3x3-broke my competition pb single
3OH-AWESOME AVERAGE sub-30
Clock- pb single
square-1- could've done better, 23 average
Magic-NAR
M.Magic-crap


----------



## Bob (Sep 23, 2012)

LMAO! I won fewest moves.

That puts me 90 in the World, 12 in North America, 10 in USA.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 23, 2012)

I had a 32 that I failed at writing...but wouldn't have won anyway. What should have won Fewest Moves for me was a 17 to 4 corners that I found with 5 minutes left. I tried to just do 2 crappy insertions but ran out of time.

Also, 8.86 3x3 single


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2012)

Bob said:


> LMAO! I won fewest moves.
> 
> That puts me 90 in the World, 12 in North America, 10 in USA.



Hey, that puts you in the famous "Club 31"! Welcome! I hope you don't stay in it as long as I have.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's my 8.86. Look at my solution if you want to laugh at me.

L B R2 U F2 R U F2 U2 D' B L2 D' B2 D F2 B2 U2 B2


Spoiler



z2 D2 F2 L' (3|3)
U2 R' U R (4|7)
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L (8|15)
U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R (8|23)
y' R U R' (3|26)
Rw U R' U' Rw' R U R' U' R' (10|36)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11|47)

YES I know that ELL. I realized just after I started OLL that I could have 1-looked the last layer.


----------



## Bob (Sep 24, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Here's my 8.86. Look at my solution if you want to laugh at me.
> 
> L B R2 U F2 R U F2 U2 D' B L2 D' B2 D F2 B2 U2 B2
> 
> ...



Even I would have done ELL on that one.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2012)

Bob said:


> Even I would have done ELL on that one.



M U M' U2 M U M'?


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 26, 2012)

Brandon post the avg I want to see it, and it looks like I have no chance of actually beating the NAR any time soon because the next Stanford comp isn't having magics. I may have one last chance to beat it before the end of the year, and I could beat it if I just didn't choke like the past 6 official rounds of magic that I have done.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Sep 26, 2012)

What's the delay in posting the results?


----------



## Alan Chang (Sep 26, 2012)

The staff members are busy, but we'll try to get it up soon. Sorry about that!


----------



## Alan Chang (Oct 2, 2012)

Results are up! (Actually, they've been up for a few days now.)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PrincetonFall2012

A different person won each of the 12 events! Cool!


----------



## Bob (Oct 2, 2012)

Alan Chang said:


> A different person won each of the 12 events! Cool!



Whoa. That's really uncommon.


----------

